# Friends required for Lecco area!!!



## Sallysoapdish

Hello!
I am 30 and have just moved to Lecco (On Lake Como) with my partner and son. I am learning Italian and can struggle by but not well enough to chat freely. Are there any English people about who would fancy meeting up for lunch/shopping etc? I would love to hear from you!!!!


----------



## initaly

Does Craigslist have a section for Italy? You can usually find people to meet on craigslist, and the website is in English so the users can obviously speak English.


----------



## Sallysoapdish

I just had a quick look, they do have Italy but not Lecco area. It suggests I can open a new area advert though so I might try that. Thank you!


----------

